# الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟



يتطور هذا النقاش دون أن يشعرأحد من الطرفين ليصبح شجارا أو معركة ثم تنتهي
بسلام . ولكن السؤال الذي يواجه كل الطرفين بعد ذلك هو: كيف بدأت هذه
المعركة؟؟

وقد يكون الجواب أن أحداً منهما لا يستطيع أن يحدد كيف بدأت ولكن تفسير علماء
النفس لهذا هو انه مهما كانت المشاجرات الزوجية وما تسببه من مشاكل فإن
الزوجين يربطهما قدر من الحب ويريدان أن يبقيا على حياتهم الزوجية ومهما كانت
المشكلة فإن كل واحد منهم يعتقد أن زواجه سيتطور إلى الأحسن ونحن لا نجد من
يريد حقيقة إنهاء الحياة الزوجية ؛ ويقولون حتى لا يكبر الخلاف ويزداد فإن
القاعدة الأولى هي عدم تدخل طرف ثالث بين الزوجين فالتدخل عادة لا يؤدي إلى
الصلح بقدر مايزيد الخلاف ،فالزوجان قادران على أن ينهيا الخلاف بينهما في
فترة قصيرة والمناقشة الهادئة بينهما لا تؤدي إلى الشجار مهما اختلفت وجهات
النظر ولكن إذا فقد أحد الزوجين أعصابه ورد بعنف حينئذ تبدأ المشكلة . ولذلك
فإن أول قاعدة أو مبدأ لتجنب المعارك هو عدم الرد بعنف والهدوء في المناقشة
حتى لا يفقد أحد الزوجين أعصابه.
المبدأ الثاني : إن كل طرف لا بد أن يقدر مشاعر الطرف الآخر قبل مشاعره هو .
المبدأ الثالث : هوالاهتمام من جانب الزوجين .
المبدأ الرابع : عدم السلبية في الحياة الزوجية ولا بد لك من الزوجين يعرف ما
يحبه وما يريده وما يكرهه ولكن التوفيق بينهم هو المهم .
المبدأالخامس:عدم التصحيح المستمر لأخطاء كل منهما للآخر.
المبدأالسادس: عدم الاندفاع العاطفي ولا يحاول أحد الزوجين بأن يظهر بأنه
أذكى من الآخر أو اكثر معرفة .
المبدأ السابع :هو الاهتمام بالغير وعدم انتقاد أحد من الزوجين اهتمامات
الآخر .
المبدأ الثامن :المشاركة في عدد من الأشياء ولو مرة واحدة في الأسبوع .كك
المبدأ التاسع : هو التقارب والتفاهم المشترك .
المبدأ العاشر : هو الاهتمام المشترك بالعمل بحيث تهتم الزوجة بأن توفر
لزوجها الهدوء إذا كان يقوم بعمل في المنزل والعكس صحيح .

وزواجا سعبدا لكما إلى مدى الحياة..​


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*




thank you very much​


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



موضوع راااااائع جدااا يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راااااائع جدااا يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## solevya (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*

*ياريت كل الناس تاخد بالنصايح دى وتعمل بيها لان حقيقى الناي كترت بينهم المشاكل وخصوصا ان فى ناي تفكيرهم محدود بقوا بوصلوا المشاكل للمحاكم وده غلط لا الحكاية بتبدا من مفسش لحد ما تتطور لمصايب ربنا يستر على المسيحين كلهم
اكرينى فى صلواتك*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



solevya قال:


> *ياريت كل الناس تاخد بالنصايح دى وتعمل بيها لان حقيقى الناي كترت بينهم المشاكل وخصوصا ان فى ناي تفكيرهم محدود بقوا بوصلوا المشاكل للمحاكم وده غلط لا الحكاية بتبدا من مفسش لحد ما تتطور لمصايب ربنا يستر على المسيحين كلهم
> اكرينى فى صلواتك*



شكرااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كارلوس جون (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*

:Love_Mailbox:شكرا علي النصائح الجميلة دي واظن ان لو كل زوج عرف اللي عليه وكل زوجة عرفت اللي عليها مش هيبقي فيه مشاكل باذن ربنا ربنا يباركك يا كاندي


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



كارلوس جون قال:


> :Love_Mailbox:شكرا علي النصائح الجميلة دي واظن ان لو كل زوج عرف اللي عليه وكل زوجة عرفت اللي عليها مش هيبقي فيه مشاكل باذن ربنا ربنا يباركك يا كاندي



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soheir (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*

ربنا يباركك بالنصائح الجميلة تسلم ايديك ياجميل


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية :: كيف تتجنبين الخلافات الزوجيه؟*



soheir قال:


> ربنا يباركك بالنصائح الجميلة تسلم ايديك ياجميل



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

